# I know I'm bad but pls help me Id these plants



## passawa (Feb 13, 2009)

I lost my note that what plants I have even i should remember it without taking note. Now I need it back for taking care of my plants.Also It seems algae are taking over my tank after my super busy working month too.
All I know are I have dwarf hairgrass which is not spreading out, winderlov fern and Taiwan moss

My tank : 3 months old
- 29 gl water change once a week
- 2x 96w pc lamp for 8 hr a day
- eheim 2213
- 10lb co2 tank with reg and solenoid 
- 3" Eco complete substrate w/ 1"gravel

Life stock : 
- 3 otos
- 9 cardinal tetra
- 5 rummynose
- 8 amano shrimps

Ps Black beard algae is exploding around with a bit hair algae

Thank you guys
Oz




























....How can i upload the pics?!?!?!...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd do it for you 

Nice planted tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For your algae problemsl you have a lot of light over your aquarium. Unless you are dosing macronutrients and micronutrients, as well as injecting CO2, it is little wonder you are encountering algae.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel your pain about plant IDs. I have most of the plants in your picture but really not sure of the names. Need a better closeup pics as well. Looks like maybe Luwidgia Repens, Cabomba or Limnophila Sessiflora, Cardimine Lyrata, Rotala Rotundifolia, Java fern, and some other small plants that are too dark to see. http://www.tropica.com/plants/plant-list-a-z.aspx is a good place to ID plants but pictures of plants have their limitations. Some plants are highly variable too. My plant ID skills are not really very good so maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to give it a shot, cabomba looking type plant with the red tips, left corner (rotala wallichi), greener cabomba type(limnophilia sessiflora), windelov java fern, smaller grassy plant, echinodorus tennelus, plant on the right with red tips(rotala indicia) and can't see the other plant on left well enough, floating pennywort type plant (cardamine lyrata). But I don't know any secrets to getting rid of black algae


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

About the algae, Anthony is right on. That is a crazy amount of light. I have never tried anything even close to that. I don't thinks it's necessary either. You should be able to grow pretty much any plant with half that light. Why not cut it back for a while until you get a handle on a lower light level? I can pretty much tell you are not fertilizing enough. If you were, the plants would probably be doubling in size every week.


----------



## passawa (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I will do all suggestion then let you guys know the result again in few week.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

do i see my windelov ferns?


----------



## passawa (Feb 13, 2009)

choii317 said:


> do i see my windelov ferns?


No It 's mine since i got it from you,Choii317!!! LOL


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

lol i meant that.
wow it looks alot bigger xD


----------

